# jacking the tree



## william ashley (Sep 30, 2010)

Whats the best way to stop a dog from jacking the tree?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2010)

I've heard to tie a lock or something to his collar with about a foot of rope..Everytime he jumps..Lock will hit him in the head..They say it works..I have no clue..


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Sep 30, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I've heard to tie a lock or something to his collar with about a foot of rope..Everytime he jumps..Lock will hit him in the head..They say it works..I have no clue..




Iv had no luck with this method. 

What has worked for me is tie'em back just enough they can get their feet on the tree when it try's to jump switch it across the nose small green limb & a stern no! Stop petting it up on the tree pull it off for petting. I have see a lot of dog start jacking because over petting on the wood.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Iv had no luck with this method.
> 
> What has worked for me is tie'em back just enough they can get their feet on the tree when it try's to jump switch it across the nose small green limb & a stern no! Stop petting it up on the tree pull it off for petting. I have see a lot of dog start jacking because over petting on the wood.


Have you ever broke one completely from it? Have you noticed them jumping more when they see your light coming? Thats what I've saw..I guess it is a man made problem.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 30, 2010)

a hunting partner of mine really put the brakes on one with a pinch collar and a tree lead. and if there wasnt a tree real close we would hook 2 or 3 leads together. it didnt stop him completly but made a huge, tolerable difference.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Sep 30, 2010)

I've had good luck with standing on the lead and make it just long enough where they can stand on all 4s at the base of the tree....


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Sep 30, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Have you ever broke one completely from it? Have you noticed them jumping more when they see your light coming? Thats what I've saw..I guess it is a man made problem.



GA DAWG I have never broke 1 completely I have slowed them down considerably once they have this fault it seam to stick with them.

IMO this is brought on by hunting with dogs that jack & most often than not man made by praising to much on the wood if your dog has brains it knows when your happy without all the that a boys - petting & patting the trees. If you teach you hounds between happy & mad at home your work in the dark is much easier. 

Then again I'm no dog trainer I just play 1 on the internet! Lol!!


----------



## william ashley (Oct 1, 2010)

i have tryied about all this. The lock thing slowed her i just wish i could hunt her with it on


----------



## plottman25 (Oct 4, 2010)

a guy i used to hunt with would leash them and everytime they jumped he would jerk them backwards, worked for him and yell at them to settle down.  It worked for him.  Theres no way i would use the lock method unless you want to take a chance of having a one eyed dog.


----------



## 5 string (Oct 6, 2010)

get back away from the tree but where you can see the dog, every time he jumps, as soon as his feet hit the ground tap him with the shock collar. not full power but enough that it is uncomfortable. unless it is genetic with that line, it should stop it. it will take persistance on your part but i have seen this stop several dogs that were pretty bad.


----------



## william ashley (Oct 15, 2010)

5 string said:


> get back away from the tree but where you can see the dog, every time he jumps, as soon as his feet hit the ground tap him with the shock collar. not full power but enough that it is uncomfortable. unless it is genetic with that line, it should stop it. it will take persistance on your part but i have seen this stop several dogs that were pretty bad.



She will stop barking for a few sec then


----------

